# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The village of La Rossa

## Simkin

Hi, I'm doing a new map of a village for my D&D campaign. I'm doing it isometric... hope I will achive an acceptable result. 

_The La Rossa village is the newest village of the Nordarn Kingdom. Placed under the rock wall named La Caida, took his name from the reds waters of the river where it is placed. An old iron mine is being reactivating in the hope of bringing a good income to the community. In the middle of the only square, villagers said that a misterious monolith was discovered. Someone who saw this strange object said that it wasn't original, but a poor try of  some untalented local sculptor!
_

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

I've almost finished the ink proces... I have to do shadows and then digitalize to put the labels.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

Shadows done, now a last check and then I will scan the map.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## wminish

Hey, this is looking really great Simkin. The level of detail is really good and there are lots of interesting little features on the map that feel like they have stories associated with them. I would probably call this more of a perspective drawing then isometric as the viewing angle looks a bit shallower than the 30 degrees that isometric is typically done at, but regardless it's really coming together well.

----------


## Simkin

Thank you wminish, I've learned something new... the concept of Isometric map  :Confused:  

And that is the final version of the map
### Latest WIP ###

----------

